# My MAC and other brands(lot of pics)



## Fay (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is my MAC 

Mineralize Skinfinishes an Blushes






Pigments





Lipglasses, Lustreglasses, Disney TLC, Lipgelees and Lipsticks





Eyeshadows





Holiday and Tailormade Palettes





Glitter e/l, Paints and Shadesticks





Other brands eyeshadows





Face





other brands lipsticks and Lipglosse


----------



## luminious (Apr 1, 2006)

what are those bead looking things?


----------



## user2 (Apr 2, 2006)

Some of these things are very familar to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes GLS shipping is €4!


----------



## Fay (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_what are those bead looking things?_

 

There are Guerlain Meteorites in Pink Fresh and Beige Chic, BeYu Bronzing Pearls, P2 Shimmer Pearls Butterfly Wings. And with the third box I don´t  know no more, which are that. Property there several mixed.


@ VV: Okay


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 3, 2006)

what a great collection esp. those skinfinishes ;D !!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 3, 2006)

like this collection


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey, wanna get rid of the Blush Double?


----------



## Fay (Apr 17, 2006)

No, the Blush must remain with its mum ;-)


----------



## luminious (Apr 17, 2006)

what is the pink shadestick called?


----------



## Fay (Apr 19, 2006)

Uno momento!

It´s the Gracious Me Shadestick


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

So many good things!


----------

